# Curfew in Goa town after Muslim boy teases Hindu girl



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

*New Delhi:* Curfew has been imposed in Goa's Madgaon region following an eve-teasing incident. The incident of a Muslim boy teasing a Hindu girl was reported from a market place in Madgaon. 
Bajrang Dal activists reached the market place and forcibly shut down shops. 
The police had to resort to lathicharge to disprese the Bajrang Dal members and stop them from shutting down the market place.
_(More details awaited)_

_*ibnlive.com/news/curfew-in-goa-town-after-muslim-boy-teases-hindu-girl/67893-3.html
_


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

WTF is going on? What is Muslim, Hindu? Aren't we all humans?

Teasing is bad but from where do Muslims & Hindus come in the picture?


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 27, 2008)

Like I always said, diversity will kill this country, nobody ever understands and never will. Nobody cares!


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 28, 2008)

I totally agree with u narangz , sometimes this media persons also use this word "hindu & muslim" , can't they just say boy & girl.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

ban religion/caste/  
encourage love 

off topic...

my 2000th post ....

Wow.. i love wht i worte in my 2000 th post...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2008)

What? I'm in Goa and I haven't heard of this . Might be cause I don't read the papers


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2008)

From where these religions came in between......Indian public are crap......They'll never understand that everyone is a human and everyone's religion is humanity.......

And then we say, "India will become a superpower".....It won't become until we eradicate these social differences.....


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 28, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> I totally agree with u narangz , sometimes this media persons also use this word "hindu & muslim" , can't they just say boy & girl.



+100 For this.
we all are human first.
it is very shamefull to give these types of news here.
dont use Hindu or Muslim words.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 28, 2008)

I blame the media to sensationalize and hype anything that happens in the country.


----------



## Cyclone (Jun 28, 2008)

"A newspaper exists to sell itself."


----------



## zatang (Jun 28, 2008)

Cyclone said:


> "A newspaper exists to sell itself."



I agree with this statement. Without sensational reporting or yellow journalism. And those who don't do sensational reporting, don't sell that much. A good example is of the newspaper "The Hindu". 

At least, i can see that the people on this forum are educated and 'enlightened' enough to understand the deception of divide and rule policy, which unfortunately, is the only policy, to be adopted in full heart and soul by our politicians. 

Combined with Weapons of Mass Deception (a.k.a the Mass Media), the ruling elite is able to manipulate our views, actions and reaction and thus goes on living on our head, and ruling us with brute force. 

The government for the people and by the people, has turned its back on us. 

Its the time to wake up!

Get awake, get real!


----------



## blueshift (Jun 28, 2008)

Not expected this from IBN news channel website. Is this in the news channels too?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 28, 2008)

For India to really shine, all religions have to be banned!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> From where these religions came in between......Indian public are crap......They'll never understand that everyone is a human and everyone's religion is humanity.......



Some people don't WANT to understand, that's the problem


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 28, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> For India to really shine, all religions have to be banned!



Dont talk as lol again.
think before saying, ok.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 28, 2008)

stupid people...


----------



## nix (Jun 28, 2008)

if a hindu guy had teased a muslim girl in pakistan... then that guy would be toast. 

anyway, it seems like there are many who have totally forgotten about the evils of eve teasing.. just think of it as this way.. think of that girl as your sister. how would you have felt if you read a page like this where everyone is sympathizing with that guy?


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2008)

sick opportunists


----------



## iMav (Jun 29, 2008)

Goobi! Where were you, what were you doing when all of this happened?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2008)

Me? I was out harassing some Hindu girls!


----------



## pushkaraj (Jun 29, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> For India to really shine, all religions have to be banned!



No. Reservations should be banned


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 29, 2008)

as usual, woman is the root of all evil


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2008)

^^lolz


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 29, 2008)

humans doesn't exist after creation of religions , it everywhere hindu ,muslims , christians etc etc exist now


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jun 29, 2008)

Guys in Goa.....is it anyone among you...lol...


Naveen congrats on your 2000th post


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 29, 2008)

nix said:


> if a hindu guy had teased a muslim girl in pakistan... then that guy would be toast.
> 
> anyway, it seems like there are many who have totally forgotten about the evils of eve teasing.. just think of it as this way.. think of that girl as your sister. how would you have felt if you read a page like this where everyone is sympathizing with that guy?



Lol we are not favouring those guys.
just saying dont use hindu or muslim word.
sabhi dharm sabse pahle ek good human banna sikhate hai.
any religon dont allow any to do wrong. if some one do that, then they are out of relegion. 
naam rakhne se koi hindu ya muslim nahi ho jata samjhe.
it is the power of the dharm jo hame jeevan jeene ka tarika sikhati hai and differs us with animals.
i want to say to Raaaboo or mods close this threed instantly.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 29, 2008)

^^ Try to grow up. Religions these days are just a front for causing uprisals and wars. Why close this thread? Learn to accept the situation, and to discuss about it, rather than running away


----------



## napster007 (Jun 29, 2008)

I guess we don't have to deal with enuf discrimination in other countries......and on top of that we are fighting among our selfs. I'm ashamed of my nationality right now.


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 29, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ Try to grow up. Religions these days are just a front for causing uprisals and wars. Why close this thread? Learn to accept the situation, and to discuss about it, rather than running away



Mujhe to jitna grow karna tha mai kar chuka harry potter ji.
ye sab badon ki banteen hain, jao aur jake apna gyan badhao pir bolna.
thread close karne ke liye is liye bola ki kahi tum jaise log goa ki aag yhan bhi na bhadka den hum Bhaiyon ke beech me.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 29, 2008)

I dont know hindi. Translate, please.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks to communal media for this news


----------



## qadirahmed (Jun 29, 2008)

"Mr. paraka...... this time your idea got failed better luck next time"

sorry Guys never mind... but Mr. paraka would know very well what i mean.....


----------



## nix (Jun 29, 2008)

the media is not communal at all... on the other hand, it tries to cover up many stories. 
take for instance, the issue of J&K govt alotting land( 100 acres) to the amarnath yatra board in that state. all hell broke loose. 90 % of the people of J&K are against it. if the media were communal, that would be splashed in the front page of all leading newspapers... not tucked away somewhere inside...


----------



## Renny (Jun 29, 2008)

Its incidents like this which causes communal tensions.


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> Its incidents like this which causes communal tensions.


I agree that this incident wasn't good but IMHO it is the narrow-minds of people which cause communal tensions.....


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 13, 2008)

^Hey, it is an OLD news and already discused.
.....Not again.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 13, 2008)

I would suggest such topics should not be taken as it may cause hindu muslim problems.
I myself believe that we all are same and brother.


----------



## hullap (Jul 13, 2008)

DIE RELIGIOUS FIGHTS


----------



## karmanya (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey, maybe digit should organize something similiar to reuters. obviously on a much smaller scale/


----------



## kewlbox102 (Jul 13, 2008)

****in communalism.

it sucks big time.


----------



## anger_management (Jul 14, 2008)

well ,the media reported this may be because of in Goa ,such religious fights are rare


----------



## nix (Jul 14, 2008)

some issues are sensitive. but it is better to face them and try to solve them than ignore them or try to hide them. thats fighting ignorance with more ignorance. we all know kashmir is a sensitive issue, but we got to find a way out of it. this is what we have been doing for the past 5 decades and look what it got us- more violence. it is sad that young indians want to avoid real issues...


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 15, 2008)

Captain Neo said:


> I would suggest such topics should not be taken as it may cause hindu muslim problems.
> I myself believe that we all are same and brother.



+2


----------



## alienspiesu (Jul 24, 2008)

what the hell.. its a shame we are still referred to as which caste or religion we are by a few people, but here reading the replies it gives me assurance that all of us think us of as INDIAN'S .. and that is the correct thing. Unity in diversity..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 24, 2008)

99 % of the people in India believe in castes.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

praka123 said:


> 99 % of the people in India believe in castes.


fools will be forever fools


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 24, 2008)

^^hypocrites!

how can you ever forget casteism when you face  discrimination in the form of reservations everyday?

I don't believe in casteism on human level,but as a citizen of India,where I am reminded that I have only 50% chances at whatever I try,be it education,or jobs before I even think about it when My so called 'lower caste' pals have far more chances,I am forced to think otherwise.And I do and will discriminate against these 'lower caste' people i.e. favor my caste peeps wherever possible because I know how fuking difficult it can be!


P.S.:No offense to anybody.


----------

